

Ask YC:  How can I compete with someone who has a life story like this and who donates 50% of profits to charities? - amichail
http://www.reuters.com/article/pressRelease/idUS138780+26-Feb-2008+PRN20080226

======
jakewolf
He's got an ugly ugly site. Go to the closest bookstore and count how many
Sudoku books they have. Don't worry about competition like that. Just make
your puzzles fun to do.

------
amichail
"Heart transplant recipient starts new puzzle craze, donates profits to worthy
causes"

